# JUW RI: Store room, meatcutting



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Edit: wow, can't believe I let a typo right in the subject go for so long...
Second edit: I just noticed my censored bit down there...it's just a nickname for the chef and you can take your guesses at what 4 letter word it is and you probably won't get it right away, but think of the seinfeld soup episode and you've got it 


Wow, it has been a while, I think. At least it feels like a long time since I updated. 
Because of the complications with holidays and such, I have decided to change the subjects of my future posts to include JWU RI and the name of the class(es) I will be talking about, instead of having to figure out what week it is every time I am here. I hope this works okay for everyone.
Well I have finished store room. It wasn't a hard class per se, but it was very full of information. Luckily I am pretty good at retaining random information. The point of store room is to identify many types of produce, can sizes, and procedures of buying and selling food, and storing it. We also did an overview of seafood types, and storing methods.
Our practical was to identify 30 pieces of produce items, including fruit, vegetables, and fresh herbs and spices. I think I did alright; I know I got a couple wrong, but no biggie.
Tomorrow I am supposed to start meatcutting. We are supposed to get a giant storm tomorrow and the next day and I don't know if any cancellations will occur. We may be let out early if it gets really bad, but we may not.
Meatcutting could be a real headache if we had gotten the "meat ****" for a chef, but we didn't, and we are not ashamed to gloat about this. However it is still supposed to be a very demanding and information-loaded class. If we skip a class, our grade goes down a whole letter. And rumor has it that the first day is 6 hours of note-taking. 
Well I should get going. Until next time!


----------



## chf-hrld (Feb 23, 2003)

hey i go to johnson and wales too and i know what chef you're talking about. he's not as bad as everybody thinks. as long as you're uniform is ironed and you do what you're supposed to it isn't that bad. i didn't have him but my roomate does now and one of my other roomates has already had him. both say he's not that bad so what ever i had the other chef who is almost jsut as bad at least that's what people think but neither are that bad


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I have the one who is supposed to be the best of the three. He is very interesting and a good teacher, but I think a lot of people would be turned off by his personality. I am open to most people and I think I could have put up with whoever they put me with. But I would rather not worry about a guy who teaches you how to iron on the first day of his class, and fails most of his students.
We learned a lot about chickens on our first day, and deboned piles and piles of them, but since then, it has been a lot of observation because it is impractical to get 20 cows, or lambs, for us all to practice with.


----------



## chf-hrld (Feb 23, 2003)

yeah it is kinda ridiculous to teach the students how to iron on he first day of class. but he is very strict on uniform and if it's not to his specifications you're grade will go down. he is proobably the best simply because you do learn more in his class but i had probably the middle on that yells a lot and cusses i learned a lot from him to. you usually learn more fromt he ones that are harder on you especially in a class like that where you don't know much about the subject matter to begin with. it's not like in a kitchen where you already know how to cook. in there there actually teaching you something you don't know yet so it should be stricter then regular hot labs.:chef:


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know if I agree with that. If they are teaching us something that is completely foreign to us, shouldn't they go easier on us because of that?
Actually what I really think is that they should pressure you the same amount for all classes. I don't like how the chefs were so easy on us in the beginning and all of a sudden they were sending kids back to their rooms to get rid of that one wrinkle or stray peach fuzz. I'd rather have the same things expected of me all the way through.


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

One of the local clubs here primary fund-raiser is recycling aprons, you give them a dirty one and for a $1 they give you a nice clean pressed one. Also my last day of Food-Service Production, the chef gave all the guys a demo on shaving.

How's the weather up there in RI?


----------



## chf-hrld (Feb 23, 2003)

well i don't know what class you had first but the first class i had was meatcutting and he was pretty strict on uniform. not as strict os one of them but still kinda strict. the chef i have now (one german master chef going to be on iron chef sometime in the next season of it) really doesn't check it that much in my classes the uniform checks have gotten lighter. The weather up here is fine besides the rain and snow and the almost flooding stuff but no its pretty good. but back on subject i think they need to be hard on us this is what most of us plan on doing the rest of our lives and you're going to need to do it and do it well and most kids don't learn unless you're very strict on them:chef:


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

The weather has been on and off here. Last week we got like a foot and a half of snow and had 2 snow days and then it was in the 50's and now it is in the 30's.
It sucks being cold in the meat room and then being cold when you go outside..perpetually cold, lol...


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

sorry, the only reason I asked about the weather is I'm just looking for reasons to get people to come down to JWU in Miami, it's 85 degrees right now, it's ok to hate me. And I wear all three of my uniforms in the meat cutting lab, after class we all run out to the beach to warm up


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

It doesnt seem too cold to me in that room. Really the only parts of me that get cold are my hands and feet and I can't do anything about that. I feel pretty comfortable in the standard uniform but some people wear thermal or spandex pants under the chef pants and a turtleneck instead of a t shirt under the coat. It's pretty odd because I am always cold but that room doesn't bother me. It is worse when we leave the room, then I start to feel it.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

PS--just saw Harold's other post, that chef will be on Iron Chef on March 15 I heard. It has already been recorded but not aired. I heard he was a really cool guy.
I never caught flak for my uniform until bartending, which was my first class second tri, and he made me wear a hairnet which nobody had ever made me do before. My hair is pretty short, it barely reaches my collar. Then a couple segments later in foodservice production the chef teased me about the blue fuzzies on my chef coat from my winter jacket and told me to also iron better, but he never made me go back to my room. Maybe because I live in the dorm that is a few blocks off campus lol.


----------



## chf-hrld (Feb 23, 2003)

yeah he's my chef right now it's awesome because he will go drinking with his students and everything. he is probably the best chef i've had so far and i've had a good variety. but it might be march 15 he doesn't even know he just knows the new season starts march 15 and they will give him notice ahead of time when it aires.
i never got flax in bartending my teacer was pretty cool about it. in foodservice i got sent back probably 3 times for shaving but nothing to do with my uniform. i don't think i've ever been sent back for a uniform problem. but you never know the year is still young but i got slacademics next so those teachers really don't care.
never would go to the miami campus to hot. i love the cold that's why i cam up here instead of going to norfolk closer to my home.:chef:


----------

